# relocating to malaysia



## yash pradeep (Jun 13, 2010)

hello ,
myself andhusband r dentist, working right nw in maldivs. actually v r planning to put up a clinic in malaysia and shift to malaysia. is it worth to do so? actually it cost our life time savings,if so which wil be the best place to put up so? is the malyasian community prefers oly local doctors. is any indian dentist succesfully 
practicing in malysia.then hows the taxing system 4 dentist in malaysia,as v r in
private sector? pls reply my queries,


----------



## 31Days (Jun 14, 2010)

*Trust your voice!*



yash pradeep said:


> hello ,
> myself andhusband r dentist, working right nw in maldivs. actually v r planning to put up a clinic in malaysia and shift to malaysia. is it worth to do so? actually it cost our life time savings,if so which wil be the best place to put up so? is the malyasian community prefers oly local doctors. is any indian dentist succesfully
> practicing in malysia.then hows the taxing system 4 dentist in malaysia,as v r in
> private sector? pls reply my queries,


Hi, i read your post here. There are lots of indian dentist success in their field this is due to the reason that there are lack of the professional dentist in malaysia especialy for those high level one. I believe the investment cost more than a lots but if you consider the economic and target clients then this worth for try. The best to invest in Malaysia could be at KL which is the main city of Malaysia. This place full of those working adult, businessman. 

The total investment is more depend on your choice because there are lots of different business application in Malaysia. 
Anyway, good luck to you!!!


----------

